# New Member in Surrey



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

Hello all!

Typical line-new to this forum but not to espresso. My first espresso machine was a cheap Krups that served well enough until I could afford a La Pavoni. Things got silly after that. This was back in the early 1990's, mind you, when internet trucks ran in smaller tubes.

I have gone through many machines and techniques. My current home setup comprises a 1970 Olympia Cremina 67 and an HG One grinder. At work is my Type 1 Arrarex Caravel and one of three (or four?) PeDe hand grinders. Yes, I have gone for full manual control!

Random photos. Enjoy!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

That was kind of like looking at photos of a show room.....

Wondering though, any reason you keep your pucks in a mason jar?

Edit...

They were biscotti....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Do you own all the machines in the photos? If so - wow! Or are they truly random photos? If so - Boooo

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

afiercePancake!! Welcome to the Forum or as my wife put's it "Where all the coffee weirdo's hang out". Soooo!! impressed with your collection I too have a La Pavoni Europiccoloa and it's my first introduction to leavers, can I ask out of all you have which one pulls you your favourite shot ???


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

Daren said:


> Do you own all the machines in the photos?


Thanks for the welcome.

Put the phrase into past tense, and yes, I owned everything. And a few other things. I have now simplified to only two machines, one big grinder, and a handful of small ones. And lots of small stainless steel bits.


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

Soll said:


> can I ask out of all you have which one pulls you your favourite shot ???


I have had two Creminas and they consistently make the best shots. Period. I miss my 2002 Cremina, but my Cremina 67 is nearly as good.

A Caravel can get close to the Olympia, however.

And that Bruni was amazing, just a pain to use.

I'll stick with the Creminas.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice to see another lever fanatic on here...a hearty welcome from a fellow lever lover


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

aFiercePancake said:


> I have had two Creminas and they consistently make the best shots. Period. I miss my 2002 Cremina, but my Cremina 67 is nearly as good.
> 
> A Caravel can get close to the Olympia, however.
> 
> ...


Cremina hey !! Another machine to look up on youtube ! Are the used one's easy to find and at what price ??


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

Soll said:


> Cremina hey! Another machine to look up on youtube! Are the used ones easy to find and at what price ?


Sorry for the late reply. The forum was out when I finally got back to this thread.

Used Creminas are out there but sadly not very many in the UK. You will find some very nice used ones in Germany and in Italy. Prices are all over the place because there are several iterations of the Cremina. A pristine refurbished one with all of its original bits (like the original knobs and feet) will likely cost €800-1000. The good news is that there really is no bad Cremina. They all work extremely well and are very reliable.

Probably the most difficult one is the 2002 Cremina because Olympia used different, proprietary teflon (I think) seals on the piston. It takes special knowledge and a special tool to remove and install them. There also was something a bit wrong with the shaft seal at the top. It will weep a drop or two. I wanted to replace my shaft seal but would have had to send the entire group to Olympia for that one small thing. I am fairly certain the newest Cremina uses more conventional seals.

That said, the 2002 Cremina was fantastic. My 1970 Cremina is also fantastic. The biggest difference between the two is the size of the boiler, really. Some of the pressurestats used in the late 1970's and early 1980's were less than perfect, but they are easy to replace. Just about any Cremina in good condition will be an object of beauty for many years. They are simple to use and maintain.


----------

